# calculating rental yield



## techman (4 Apr 2005)

How do calculate the annual yield on a redidential property?

Is it: 

1. The total rent received per year as a percentage of the current market value of the property or

2. As a percentage of the the original total cost of the property?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2005)

Is  of any use? Again not sure why it wasn't imported from _ezBoard_ to _vBulletin_ during the migration...


----------



## techman (4 Apr 2005)

Thanks Clubman.


----------



## oysterman (4 Apr 2005)

And what's more, ClubMan, it's nice to see the old ezBoard format again - it's like bumping into an old boss whom you never realised you liked until you got your new one.....


----------



## casie (29 Nov 2007)

I've tried to follow the link but it is no longer active.  Is there another formula on the board for calculating the yield?
Thanks


----------



## Slimbo (7 Dec 2007)

Its the 12months rent divided by the mortgage currently owed


----------



## Thomas22 (11 Dec 2007)

Slimbo said:


> Its the 12months rent divided by the mortgage currently owed



 That makes no sense. Like any other investment/asset you should use the current market value.


----------

